# Another Circle cutting Jig



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

This is an adjustable circle jig I recently made to cut a picture frame for a piece of stained glass I made years ago. 
The jig base is made from some imitation hardwood flooring that I found in a dumpster.
Frame pieces were glued up and held together until glue dried then pocket hole screws removed and splines installed. The rabbet on the frame was cut first, than slowly taken down the outside edge.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job. Splining is one of my favorite joinery methods too.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Floyd.

Can I ask how you inserted the splines after the pieces were glued together?


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Very nice, Floyd.
> 
> Can I ask how you inserted the splines after the pieces were glued together?




James, I made a jig to run against the fence of the table saw to cut the splines, I should have put the actual jig in the post.

Floyd


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Floyd

Nice job 

May I suggest one more way 

Using the router table and a Coping Sled and a slot cutters to put the spine slot in place, once the spines are glued in place just use a center block in the center of the frame for the center point and hold the frame down in place with some tape (DST ) just about any cir.jig will do the job easy.. 

To take the place of the nasty pocket hole screws and the need to deal with holes on the back side of the frame,it's true you don't see them from the front BUT. ▼ why make it harder than it needs to be  

Merle Band Clamp with Self Adjusting Jaws

Professional Coping Safety Sled set on the 22 1/2 miter with a slot cutter doing all the work.
MLCS Safety Accessories

====


----------

